# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Can't stop having lucid sex? (srs)

## IAmLucid

Hey guys! Wow I never posted here in a LONG time. I'm able to lucid dream pretty much 3-4 times every night using the dream exit technique. For a long time I've always had this problem. Each time I lucid dream,  I end up spawning some hot girl or she will come on her own and things go down or uphill from there depending on how you look at it :p . Anyways, by the time I wake up for the 3rd time to have my final lucid dream and I really tell myself I'm not going to do that and instead I'm going to explore and create worlds, I end up not being able to fall back asleep. I dunno if it's these teen hormones or what but I can never just have a lot of fun dreaming without having sex with a girl and waking up after. What can I do? Honestly I've just come down to creating new things and exploring while bringing the girl along side for when she's needed lol. I feel like I can do so much things in my dream but I end up doing the same thing over and over whether I want to or not .

----------


## cyanidebaby

What happens if you let the girl down gently and tell her you don't want sex?

----------


## OneUp

LOL man seems like alot dudes have this problem. If you want to fix it for sure what Id suggest doing right before you go to have an LD, is masturbate. If you get it over with before you go into the dream world you'll find that your animal instincts will subside and you'll be able to do what you really want. Now if you're having LDs late in the night, the only thing you really can do is get better with your self-control, and this becomes easier when you have a definite plan for what you're going to do once you get into the dream. It really helps when what you right down in your plan is something that is really powerful to you like for instance- saving the world, becoming a super hero, or anything else that has a deep deep meaning to you that you really want to experience. Now for the masturbation thing, if you do do it dont go over board, as you might get addicted. But in the long run, practicing with your self control is what'll help the most.

----------


## cyanidebaby

I was gonna say that too but I thought it might sound awkward coming from some strange girl :p

----------


## IAmLucid

> What happens if you let the girl down gently and tell her you don't want sex?



Lol I don't even have free will. Basically, I want to do other stuff but when a dream character girl wants me, she gets  me.

----------


## cyanidebaby

You have to believe you can escape, like REALLY, deep down believe it, not just try to believe it.

----------


## IAmLucid

> I was gonna say that too but I thought it might sound awkward coming from some strange girl :p







> LOL man seems like alot dudes have this problem. If you want to fix it for sure what Id suggest doing right before you go to have an LD, is masturbate. If you get it over with before you go into the dream world you'll find that your animal instincts will subside and you'll be able to do what you really want. Now if you're having LDs late in the night, the only thing you really can do is get better with your self-control, and this becomes easier when you have a definite plan for what you're going to do once you get into the dream. It really helps when what you right down in your plan is something that is really powerful to you like for instance- saving the world, becoming a super hero, or anything else that has a deep deep meaning to you that you really want to experience. Now for the masturbation thing, if you do do it dont go over board, as you might get addicted. But in the long run, practicing with your self control is what'll help the most.



Lol! animal instincts  :smiley:  I'll give it a try, just don't look at me weird when you see me on another post xD

----------


## OneUp

> You have to believe you can escape, like REALLY, deep down believe it, not just try to believe it.



Exactly, your dreams are woven by your expectations, whatever you believe to happen, WILL happen, no doubts. So take advantage of that, but As Cyanidebaby said you _have to know_ that you'll succeed. Any doubts at all and you wont get what you want.

----------


## Original Poster

> Hey guys! Wow I never posted here in a LONG time. I'm able to lucid dream pretty much 3-4 times every night using the dream exit technique. For a long time I've always had this problem. Each time I lucid dream,  I end up spawning some hot girl or she will come on her own and things go down or uphill from there depending on how you look at it :p . Anyways, by the time I wake up for the 3rd time to have my final lucid dream and I really tell myself I'm not going to do that and instead I'm going to explore and create worlds, I end up not being able to fall back asleep. I dunno if it's these teen hormones or what but I can never just have a lot of fun dreaming without having sex with a girl and waking up after. What can I do? Honestly I've just come down to creating new things and exploring while bringing the girl along side for when she's needed lol. I feel like I can do so much things in my dream but I end up doing the same thing over and over whether I want to or not .



It'll go away on its own eventually. You're becoming a man son, it's natural.

----------


## vudooscience

I'm a woman, this same thing happened to me. 
For the first few months I discovered dream control, I would instantly spawn some hot women and have interesting dream sex. 
I've never been with a woman, and this definitely made me look into my sexuality. But that's beside the point.
It was odd, because all I wanted to do was fly and go to different places, which I had done before, but all I could do was have dream sex.
At first I didn't mind. But, I didn't have control over my own dream control. It was frustrating. But eventually, it just wore off. I just decided I had to get it out of my system before moving on to more insightful things.

----------


## Azul

I wish I could help with this but I'm facing the same problem XD. I wouldn't even say setting goals helps because I have tons but DCs are always tempting. Also since I've pretty much mastered my manifestation that doesn't help either.

----------


## acatalephobic

Try saving it for last, or somewhere in between the things you'd rather do?  Giving in right away might incline your intent toward that at least for a little while.

Focus your intent more on what you'd wish to happen the most.  By worrying, your fear is guiding your intent in an undesirable way.  Your desires and fascinations can also do the guiding in a great way, but the intent must be just as strong if not stronger.

Maybe try summoning other things, ways of getting to the kind of dreams you'd prefer.   I have no experience with this myself, but if your lucid intent is strong enough to summon someone DTF surely if focused elsewhere it could be at least as successful.

And even when it does happen, enjoy it because I have the opposite problem and it is even less fun!

----------


## LDman

I sometimes face this problem too but I never get to doing it, I wake up quiet quickly after I get the urge. It almost feels like the urge comes externally like I'm being mind-controlled or something.

----------


## Verre

It seems like dreaming is somehow connected to the parts of us that are both more musical and more sexual than in waking life. I'm not sure what that means, but the pattern has been undeniable in my own experience. When I first started lucid dreaming, sexual incidents were frequent and hard to avoid. That wasn't necessarily a bad thing, but it often used up valuable dream time and distracted me from the tasks I'd deliberately planned. At the beginning it was even worse because having dream sex would promptly wake me up, but over time I learned how to follow through and remain in a stable dream state. Eventually, even the interest in dream sex waned to the point where it's now almost never an issue unless I want it to be. So in that way, it's a bit like growing up in your physical body! 

So give it time, and if you have other ideas for how you want to spend your dream time, the best thing you can do is actively focus on completing those tasks and do your best to ignore the raging libido that comes along with the territory.

----------


## Hukif

You guys/girls think so much about it. "DC approaches for sex" "DC is blown into oblivion the next second" there, problem solved.
And that is what I literally do.

----------


## Nelzi

Could be your teen hormones, yes, but relax please, there are worse things to experience than 3-4 times sex each night (LOL honestly I wish I had your problem, I'm still struggling with waking up due to excitement when it's about to happen).

I have one suggestion though, and I don't mean to be rude nor do I know if this is relevant for you: Stop watching porn entirely, regardless whether you choose to masturbate or not. You keep expecting that sex is easily and always available in any desired form, if you give it so much 'air time' in your precious attention.

----------


## IAmLucid

Lmao

----------


## Caradon

Try multi tasking. You can explore and create your worlds as you put it, while having sex at the same time. I actually tried it once, when I didn't want to waste my dream on sex. I just picked her up and flew out the window with her. Worked out well enough. Until I woke up in the middle of flying and f......

----------

